# Egg Whites International



## LightBearer (Sep 16, 2012)

Have any of you use "egg whites international" liquid egg whites?  They claim to be treated so that no cooking is needed, so that you can drink for 100% bioavailability.  This is relevant to my interests ( on ud 2.0 )


----------



## DetMuscle (Sep 16, 2012)

Why dont you just eat egg whites? Just asking


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 16, 2012)

Bc I despise eggs.  And it's much more convenient to drink a cup of this instead of cooking mass amounts of eggs and making them waste decent enough w/o much carbs


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm reading their website, and they're saying that pasturizaction at 134 degrees makes it 100%available.
 " Our 100% pure liquid egg whites from Egg Whites International are heat pasteurized and salmonella tested. The pasteurization process heats the egg white to 134 degrees for 3½ minutes. This heat kills the salmonella and neutralizes the Avidin to allow the egg whites to be digested safely by the human body."

  But here is some coinflicting info on a regular liquid egg white company which is available in grocery stores.

 "Yes, AllWhites must be fully cooked in order for the Biotin present in egg whites to be available for absorption. In its natural raw state, Avidin, a protein found in egg whites, binds with Biotin (a B-vitamin). When bound to Avidin, our bodies are unable to absorb Biotin from the egg white. The heat treatment or pasteurization temperature of the AllWhites is not high enough to denature the Avidin protein, therefore the Biotin remains bound."


----------



## flynike (Sep 17, 2012)

I like my eggs freshly cracked up


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 17, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Have any of you use "egg whites international" liquid egg whites?  They claim to be treated so that no cooking is needed, so that you can drink for 100% bioavailability.  This is relevant to my interests ( on ud 2.0 )



I used to use them all the time when we sold them at the gyms. We would get them at a slight discount but wouldnt have to pay shipping if we ordered 24 gallons at a time = 6 cases. I always cooked mine but they taste just like the wal-mart brand of liquid egg whites if you ask me (cooked). The problem for most guys was that the gallon jug didnt fit in there fridge so we stopped carring them.


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 17, 2012)

They fucked me..Sent them like 70 bucks and never saw a fucking thing from them. FUCK them. fuck fuck fuck


fuck


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 17, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> They fucked me..Sent them like 70 bucks and never saw a fucking thing from them. FUCK them. fuck fuck fuck
> 
> 
> fuck



And you never followed up with them about robbing you?


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 17, 2012)

ive used them alot. taste great and work well in protein shakes


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 18, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> And you never followed up with them about robbing you?




At the time, and still do actually, I had a whole lot of personal stuff going on and that got put on the back burner...But to answer your question, no, I never followed up with them.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Sep 19, 2012)

135 degrees doesn't denature the ovomucoids in egg white.
Ovomucoids inhibit protein digestion. All protein, not just egg protein.

Plus, don't confuse 100% bioavailable with 100% absorption. 
3.5 grams per hour gets absorbed.

Google for info before you argue with bro science and movie character examples.

Eggs are a shit protein source, in my book.


----------



## freddym (Sep 19, 2012)

why not eat the whole egg?? the whole egg is great for you...


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 19, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> 135 degrees doesn't denature the ovomucoids in egg white.
> Ovomucoids inhibit protein digestion. All protein, not just egg protein.
> 
> Plus, don't confuse 100% bioavailable with 100% absorption.
> ...



Did I present anything I said about this product as fact?  I was inquiring about it.

Btw I'm not finding any info about how much egg protein one can absorbing an hour, care to link me to a source for that or anything you said


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 19, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Have any of you use "egg whites international" liquid egg whites?  They claim to be treated so that no cooking is needed, so that you can drink for 100% bioavailability.  This is relevant to my interests ( on ud 2.0 )



I use Lana's Egg Whites.. but Egg Whites International are good as well. You can drink them without harm


----------



## Tuff (Sep 20, 2012)

They are fine to drink. The grocery is cheaper plus they are refrigerated which makes me feel a little safer. I mix in walden farms zero calorie choclate syrup and it taste like a whey shake. Stir dont shake. They foam up when shaken.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Sep 20, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Did I present anything I said about this product as fact?  I was inquiring about it.
> 
> Btw I'm not finding any info about how much egg protein one can absorbing an hour, care to link me to a source for that or anything you said



Sorry if I sounded like I was attacking, but I was trying to head off the usual reply of "But Rocky drank them!"

Google search:
egg protein absorption rate - Google Search

Third link from the top:
What Are Good Sources of Protein? - Speed of Digestion Part 2 | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

What you're really looking for is:
A Review of Issues of Dietary Protein Intake in Humans - Google Search
A Review of Issues of Dietary Protein Intake in Humans by Shane Bilsborough and Neil Mann published in International Journal of Sport Nutrition and Exercise Metabolism, 2006, 16, 129-152
A review of issues of dietary p... [Int J Sport Nutr Exerc Metab. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI
You can find the full PDF if you scroll through enough Google results. 

In that metastudy you'll find:
Table 2 Approximations of Amino Acid Absorption from Different Protein Sources
Protein source Absorption rate (g/h)
Egg protein raw 1.3
Pea flour 2.4
Egg protein cooked 2.8
Pea flour: globulins & albumins 3.4
Milk protein 3.5
Soy protein isolate 3.9
Free AA 4.3 
Casein isolate 6.1
Free AA (same profile as casein) 7-7.5
Whey isolate 8-10


You should also Google ovomucoids, or at least read the Wikipedia article on it.


----------



## Tuff (Sep 20, 2012)

Took this from bb.com

I will try to be thorough, take notes if necessary so you may pass this info on to others young body builders, who will undoubtedly ask this question every week from now until the end of time. This is just a summary of about 10,000 egg articles I've read, and about the 30th time I've posted the info .

Yes you can eat raw eggs/whites, but the whole eggs or carton eggs must be pasteurized (it will say so on the carton). Pasteurization is when they heat the egg/egg product enough to kill all the bacteria (including salmonella) and the protein digestion inhibitors (usually126-140 degrees). If you eat non-pasteurized eggs/egg products your body cannot utilize the protein in them due to the presence of a protein inhibitor. And while you may get salmonella from raw eggs/egg product the chances are 1 in 10,000 for regular eggs and 1 in 30,000 for free range eggs.

Avidin is a glycoprotein, which is found in raw egg whites, and blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6 and Vitamin H (Biotin) causing a vitamin deficiency (it binds to Biotin and iron making them unavailable). You must cook/pasteurize the egg white to neutralize the Avidin and allow your body to safely digest the protein and utilize all its amino acids. Cooking egg whites at high temperatures denatures some of the amino acids which makes the proteins slightly less effective (slower digesting). A soft boiled or poached egg (at 70% albumin coagulation) is digested much easier as opposed to a fried or hard boiled egg. 2 soft boiled/poached eggs spend less than 2 hours in the stomach being digested, where 2 fried/hard boiled eggs spend over 3 hours in the stomach. Although fried/hard cooked eggs are digested just as completely as soft cooked eggs, it just takes longer for them to be completely digested and assimilated.

An egg white is about 10% protein and 90% water. It?s the proteins that cause the egg white to solidify when you cook it. Egg white proteins are long chains of amino acids. In a raw egg, these proteins are curled and folded to form a compact ball. Weak bonds between amino acids hold the proteins in this shape?until you turn up the heat. When heated, the weak bonds break and the protein unfolds. Then its amino acids form weak bonds with the amino acids of other proteins, a process called coagulation. The resulting network of proteins captures water, making a soft, digestible gel.

If you keep the heat turned up too high or too long when you cook an egg, the proteins in the egg white form more and more bonds, squeezing some of the water out of the protein network and making the egg white rubbery and increasing their digestion time.

*So, basically the most bioavailable and readily assimilated egg proteins are either pasteurized raw eggs/egg products or soft cooked/poached eggs that have not reached 160 degrees at which point the proteins become coagulated/denatured and take longer to be completely digested and assimilated. I hope this helps clear up some questions .

If you want to save some money you can do this at home.It is possible to pasteurize eggs at home - and easily, too! Pasteurization is simply a process of heating a food to a specific temperature for a specific amount of time - designed to kill specific bacteria. It is known that salmonella bacteria are killed at temperatures of 140 degrees in about 3 1/2 minutes (or a higher temperature in less time). If a room temperature egg is held in a bowl of warm water - say, 142 degrees to be safe - for 3 1/2 minutes, the bacteria will be killed and the protein inhibitor neutralized. It takes 5 minutes for extra large or jumbo eggs.

Place the room temperature eggs in a colander, and lower them into a pan or bowl of 142-degree water. Use an instant-read thermometer to be sure of the water temperature, and leave the thermometer in the water, to be sure that the temoerature is maintained. For medium or large eggs, leave them in the water for 3 1/2 minutes; for extra large or jumbo eggs, allow 5 minutes. Then remove the eggs, dry them, and refrigerate them, in a tightly-covered container.

Eggs begin to cook at about 160 degrees, and will be "scrambled eggs" at 180 - but if the 142 degree temperature is maintained, the result is a safe egg that will act like a raw egg in recipes and will provide a fully usable protein source.*


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, when googling the absorption rate, there is conflicting info, some places saying its fast, some slow.
There have been many things that the scientific community has put out about the human body and things effect it, many of thoes things have been false, so im not really buying that i can only digest around 3g of egg protein an hr.  I guess ill have to do my own expirament and see how it works for my body

I googles ovomucoids and prettymuch all i found was that its only about 10% of an egg and is an allergan.  nothing about how much protein a specific amount of it can inhibit. 
seems like egg whites have been working for people for a while liquid or cooked so ill give them a shot/
Thanks for the info and intelligent reply


----------



## ThreeGigs (Sep 21, 2012)

OK, I googled ovomucoid:
ovomucoid - Google Search
First result is:
Ovomucin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This tells me it's a trypsin inhibitor:
Trypsin inhibitor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
If you don't know what trypsin is, you click another wikipedia link:
Trypsin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Which explains that trypsin breaks proteins into smaller units so it can be absorbed. No trypsin, no protein absorption.

Now, an interesting question that I can't find a definitive answer to is:
What temperature (and length of time at that temperature) will denature the ovomucoid in chicken eggs?  Everything I've read seems to indicate that it's rendered harmless when the white solidifies, because it's somehow involved in the solidification process. However I can't find a definitive answer.

Also, if the whites are liquid, absorption seems to be under 2 grams per hour. 
Everything I read says eat the chicken, skip the egg, if it's protein you want.  Otherwise, eat the whole egg, because it's the yolk that has most of the vitamins and minerals.


----------

